# September Photo Comp - WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok i will kick it off this month,


----------



## yakman1995 (Apr 9, 2010)

@ Warren63
That picture makes me smile!


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

Date photo taken: 13/09/2010
Location of photo: Redcliffe, Qld
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## tarpon120 (Sep 10, 2009)

This is what it looks like in WA.I have three photo's to enter 
Note these are all taken on the same day 
On my phone.

Date photo taken: 12/09/10
Location of photo: Bunbury WA


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

Some of the fleet at Wivenhoe convention .....










Date photo taken: 12/09/2010
Location of photo: Wivenhoe Dam, Qld
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes

Already have Yakfisher prize .... but I wanted to share.


----------



## fishinnut (Oct 4, 2009)

Date photo taken: 19/09/2010 (Despite what the date in the pic says :? )
Location of photo: Maroon Dam, Qld
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------

